# 32" wide Black Walnut Tree



## Hardwood1980 (Aug 7, 2015)

It's been some years since I had seen a walnut tree this wide. This is on my land and we are thinking about cutting it down. 32" and the other side about 30". Do you think there's Much Value?

Reactions: Way Cool 4


----------



## Kevin (Aug 7, 2015)

I moved this here because you indicated you wanted feedback on possibly taking it down, and the Recent Finds forum is not a discussion forum. 

It looks like a yard tree since it's by a fence. It could have metal in it. Although I can't see much of the tree (a far away shot would have really helped) I can already see it's not a high grade butt log. Woodworkers will be interested in it simply because of the width and what looks like will be some good figure where the bunion is (where a branch died and fell off). 

How high before it forks?

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Hardwood1980 (Aug 7, 2015)

Maybe 7 foot before it forks.. It Is next to the house, that's why I am thinking about cutting. I also have another that 28" wide and about 14 foot before it branches out. But may leave that one for another 5 years or so.


----------



## DavidDobbs (Aug 7, 2015)

From what I can see looks like maybe a possible lighting strike also. Does anyone else see a vertical line running there.
A wider view might help.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Aug 7, 2015)

Hardwood1980 said:


> Maybe 7 foot before it forks.



You will not be able to sell it to a log buyer or sawmill.




Hardwood1980 said:


> I also have another that 28" wide and about 14 foot before it branches out.



Width is not the only determining factor for value for a BW tree - at least for commercial purposes. The highest value for a BW tree is selling to a veneer buyer. In order to qualify as grade A veneer, the tree cannot have a branch or defect within the first 9 feet above the flare. So your 28" log is almost certainly worth more right now than your 32" tree, even though your smaler one may not be Grade A either at least has a merchantable commercial log (as long as there no other defects such as bird peck etc.).

Determining the actual value of a tree, especially BW, can only be done by a reputable experienced buyer, familiar with your area, with his finger on the pulse on the market.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hardwood1980 (Aug 7, 2015)

I was thinking maybe a table maker, Or we can always cut it up for bowl blanks.. We are cutting the spalted maple right now.Some is better than otheres, they have had one years to sit.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Aug 7, 2015)

Maple is looking good.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Hardwood1980 (Aug 7, 2015)

Thought I would put one on the lathe .. Wow this is looking great, and turns like butter.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hardwood1980 (Aug 7, 2015)

@wilison

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 4


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Aug 7, 2015)

Are those two as solid as the one you turned already in the first set of maple pictures? My word I might need more than we discussed with the looks of this stuff!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Hardwood1980 (Aug 7, 2015)

I will turn some up to see if they are stable , They cut solid , @Wilson's Woodworking

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Hardwood1980 (Aug 9, 2015)

I see I jacked my own page lol Here is some of the other log turned .. this was scrap..

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Hardwood1980 (Aug 10, 2015)

@Wilson's Woodworking This block is 40LB's 6" thick 24" long, 12"+ wide Ill be cutting the others here in a few mins.


----------



## Hardwood1980 (Aug 10, 2015)

@Wilson's Woodworking


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Aug 10, 2015)

Hardwood1980 said:


> @Wilson's Woodworking This block is 40LB's 6" thick 24" long, 12"+ wide Ill be cutting the others here in a few mins.


That is one AWSOME LOOKING CHUNK !!!!!!!!
Whoa I don't need the one with the big knot in it though. That would be right in the way for resawing for rolling pins.


----------



## Hardwood1980 (Aug 10, 2015)

I have a few slabs of this left over there, Been sealing the ends so the air does not crack them up. Here's a quick rolling pin i turned real fast.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Aug 10, 2015)

Sweet Angie! You knew that rolling pin would make the sale. 
I will get the monies on the way but you better post this up in the wood for sale thread just to make sure we stay in line with the rules.
I believe it is this one and a black line chunk and one happy camper.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

